# A great inlay video



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, I ran across this great video on making inlays and thought I should share it with everyone. Brian does a spectacular job with both the video and his router skils.

Check it out...

Brian Havens, Woodworker


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

A very good one ,,Just adding a note,, I would suggest using the 1/4" router bit (inlay kit) it's alot quicker to hog out the pocket..  and less of a chance of breaking the 1/8" bit ,plus you can make your own push on ring with some plastic so you don't nail the inside edge in the pocket..when you hog it out..

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

=========



Bob N said:


> Hey guys and gals, I ran across this great video on making inlays and thought I should share it with everyone. Brian does a spectacular job with both the video and his router skils.
> 
> Check it out...
> 
> Brian Havens, Woodworker


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Many thanks to both Bob's.   :yes4:


----------

